# [REQ] MOD Battery For SkyRaider Preview2



## young0ne (Jul 31, 2011)

I need help on trying to mod skyraider battery to Glowing Crysis Battery but i just don't know what i need to do. I thought it was going to be easy with looking on Google for 
help but it wasn't. so any help i can get is welcome.

thank you.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Try the uot kitchen

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------

